

Twitter Powers of Ten (data visualization) - lejohnq
http://imgur.com/a/zjgRY

======
lejohnq
The url should probably be corrected to this blog post:
[http://www.robweir.com/blog/2011/03/twitter-powers-of-
ten.ht...](http://www.robweir.com/blog/2011/03/twitter-powers-of-ten.html)

